# New ebay Fee Structure



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

The day after eBay CEO John Donahoe revealed that auctions were down 9% in the first quarter, the company announced fee changes designed to revive them. eBay is basically forcing lower-volume sellers in certain popular categories such as collectibles and clothing to list in the auction format.

The fee changes only impact those sellers who don't pay a monthly fee to subscribe to an eBay Store. The new fee structure goes into effect on May 15, 2014.

In a nutshell, eBay is taking away the 50 free listings that non-Store subscribers could use towards auctions or fixed price listings in almost any category; and instead it is giving them 100 free listings - but 50 of them can only be used to list in auction format in 14 categories including Clothing Shoes & Accessories and Collectibles. The other 50 can be used to list in auction format in any category, or in fixed-price format - but only in other categories - they can't be used to list fixed-price goods in the 14 categories listed.

That means non-Store subscribers no longer get 50 free fixed-price listings in Collectibles, Pottery & Glass, Sports Memorabilia, etc.

http://www.ecommercebytes.com/cab/abn/y14/m05/i01/s01
.


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish Ebay would knock it off with the gimmicks, set a good rate for their service and just let sellers and buyers do business. I get tired of several changes every year. They seem to forget that their job is to be the meeting ground, not to drive markets.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

I received an E-mail yesterday from eBay offering me 200 free listings to sell "single" items. I don't have anything to sell so I deleted the E-mail. But I believe ebay's intentions are market driven to attract business as JLMissouri said.

Wylie


----------



## Andrewhill (Jul 2, 2013)

Watch how fast ebay becomes a place where things are listed in the wrong catagories.

I don't get how making selling items less attractive is supposed to increase business. Oh well time to use craigslist more.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I got rid of my eBay store a month ago. This week eBay sent me 3 invitations to free listing promotions. One is for 20,000 free auctions that can include the BIN but you have to list by the 14th. Second one is for 50 free auctions that can include the BIN on certain categories for the whole month of June. And the last one is basically the same as that one. I will never be able to list that much stuff even if I had that amount.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

It is true that sellers without an ebay store get a lot more promotional offers than those who have a store.


----------

